# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  DURC - quando chiederlo????

## slaky

L'attuale normativa prevede che sia richiesto il DURC in una serie di situazioni fra le quali ... "le procedure di appalto di opere, servizi e forniture pubblici". 
Il mio Ente ha proceduto tempestivamente alla richiesta dei DURC alle imprese appaltatrici di lavori, servizi e forniture ed ora stiamo incontrando qualche difficoltà soprattutto da parte di quei soggetti che hanno fornito merci o servizi di non rilevante importo economico. 
Il problema principale è comprendere se per "procedure di appalto" s'intendano tutte le tipologie di appalto o solo quelli che richiedono una "procedura" ossia una vera e propria "gara", formale.
Altro problema è comprendere, sempre in materia di DURC, se alla parola "contratto" vada data un'interpretazione restrittiva; in particolare per "contratto" ai fini del DURC s'intende solo il contratto pubblico o in forma pubblico-amministrativa oppure anche le scritture private tra le parti, la sottoscrizione di moduli/formulari (es. come nel caso delle somministrazioni di energia, gas, acqua) e lo scambio di corrispondenza senza la sottoscrizione di un formale contratto? 
Ad onor del vero, da ultimo, la circolare INAIL n. 7 dd. 05.02.2008 individua l'ambito di applicazione in "tutti gli appalti pubblici" e quindi ... davvero il DURC va richiesto per ogni e qualsiasi affidamento???  
Il Codice dei Contratti all'art. 3 definisce al comma 6: 
Gli «appalti pubblici» sono i contratti a titolo oneroso, stipulati per iscritto tra una stazione appaltante o un ente aggiudicatore e uno o più operatori economici, aventi per oggetto l'esecuzione di lavori, la fornitura di prodotti, la prestazione di servizi come definiti dal presente codice.  
al comma 7
Gli «appalti pubblici di lavori» sono appalti pubblici aventi per oggetto l'esecuzione o, congiuntamente, la progettazione esecutiva e l'esecuzione, ovvero, ...
al comma 9
Gli «appalti pubblici di forniture» sono appalti pubblici diversi da quelli di lavori o di servizi, aventi per oggetto l'acquisto, la locazione finanziaria, la locazione o l'acquisto a riscatto, con o senza opzione per l'acquisto, di prodotti. 
al comma 10
Gli «appalti pubblici di servizi» sono appalti pubblici diversi dagli appalti pubblici di lavori o di forniture, aventi per oggetto la prestazione dei servizi di cui all'allegato II.  
Premesso quanto sopra sono a chiedere conferma (o chiaramente smentita) del fatto che il DURC:
- vada richiesto per tutti i tipi di appalto, indipendentemente dalla procedura adottata e quindi sia per le gare vere e proprie che per gli affidamenti a trattativa privata, che - per esempio - per le somministrazioni di energia, acqua, gas
- vada richiesto a prescindere dalla forma del contratto;
- vada richiesto indipendentemente dall'importo (quindi anche per forniture d'importo minimo?? ... anche per 5 o 10 euro di spesa??)

----------


## rinozaffuto

> L'attuale normativa prevede che sia richiesto il DURC in una serie di situazioni fra le quali ... "le procedure di appalto di opere, servizi e forniture pubblici".  
> Premesso quanto sopra sono a chiedere conferma (o chiaramente smentita) del fatto che il DURC:
> - vada richiesto per tutti i tipi di appalto, indipendentemente dalla procedura adottata e quindi sia per le gare vere e proprie che per gli affidamenti a trattativa privata, che - per esempio - per le somministrazioni di energia, acqua, gas
> - vada richiesto a prescindere dalla forma del contratto;
> - vada richiesto indipendentemente dall'importo (quindi anche per forniture d'importo minimo?? ... anche per 5 o 10 euro di spesa??)

  Chiede se il Durc:
vada richiesto per tutti i tipi di appalto, indipendentemente dalla procedura adottata e quindi sia per le gare vere e proprie che per gli affidamenti a trattativa privata, che - per esempio - per le somministrazioni di energia, acqua, gas
- vada richiesto a prescindere dalla forma del contratto;
- vada richiesto indipendentemente dall'importo (quindi anche per forniture d'importo minimo?? ... anche per 5 o 10 euro di spesa??)

----------


## BENEDETTA

E' da tenere presente l'art. 125 comma 11 del Codice dei contratti.
Per servizi o forniture di importo pari o superiore a ventimila euro e fino alle soglie di cui al comma 9, il Durc bisogna chiederlo.  
Per servizi o forniture inferiori a ventimila euro, e' consentito l'affidamento diretto da parte del responsabile del procedimento, si tratta del cosiddetto acquisto su fattura. In quest'ultimo caso, Il RUP sceglie un fornitore del bene che necessita, gli invia la richiesta del bene allegando la scheda tecnica, alla congegna del bene dovrà solo verificare la corrispondenza riguardo ai requisiti tecnici richiesti e non deve essere richiesto il DURC. Se trattasi di servizio, bisogna allegare alla richiesta un disciplinare nel quale sono contenute le modalità di espletamento del servizio ed egualmente non viene richiesto il DURC. 
Mi dispiace di aver letto solo oggi il quesito.
Ne approfitto per proporre anch'io un quesito.
Un Ente Pubblico, in qualità di utente del servizio di erogazione di Acqua potabile da parte di SPA i cui soci sono diversi Comuni, ha chiesto il DURC alla società erogatrice. Quest'ultima si è opposta adducendo che il DURC viene chiesto solo in caso di affidamento di lavori, servizi o forniture (tenendo presente i limiti di cui sopra)tramite appalti pubblici oppure nel settore di edilizia privata ed ha come obiettivo quello di combattere il lavoro sommerso.
Spero che qualcuno mi sappia rispondere ed anche celermente.
Grazie

----------

